# T-41 and Counting



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

What am I talking about?

Nick


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll take a guess!

Is it how many more days we have to work before our yearly Tax liability is paid up? 



Or is it something else?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

You're sitting on a crotch rocket and about ready to take off for parts unknown.:w00t: :laughing: 


Or is it Chains?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

T-37

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
I have to go to bed in 30 mins., lets not keep us in suspense.:w00t:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

*???? :blink: *


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Boy your alot of fun 28 days ago we past the 1000 post mark. Have you noticed where we are now! Joe.

Nick


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

So what you're saying is it has nothing to do with Taxes?

Boy do I feel stupid.:nerd: 

There, one closer.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

WOW! gotcha now. We're like a big snowball rolling down a steep hill just accumillating, getting bigger and bigger.:jester: :laughing:


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

closing in on your 2000th post:clap:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

No Tom I have never been to Texas.

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

tgeb said:


> So what you're saying is it has nothing to do with Taxes?
> 
> Boy do I feel stupid.:nerd:
> 
> There, one closer.


Tom, I think we've already reached that tax date, what we have to work on now is how long before we reach the date to cover our yearly fuel cost?:w00t:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nick,
You have the urge to pass this 2000 milestone tonight?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> Tom, I think we've already reached that tax date, what we have to work on now is how long before we reach the date to cover our yearly fuel cost?


With the way the pricing is going for fuel, the fuel cost recovery is moving farther into the future.

I saw a sign today at one station $2.99/gal.

Another was $3.24/gal.:sad: 

I may start to pitch a tent at the job site in order to cut down on commuting costs.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe,

I don't know that you or I can stay awake that long or that we can muster enough intelligent conversation.

Nick


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

jmic said:


> Nick,
> You have the urge to pass this 2000 milestone tonight?



It could be done, if some others pitch in we could have it finished out in about 10 minutes.:thumbup:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Joe,
> 
> I don't know that you or I can stay awake that long or that we can muster enough intelligent conversation.
> 
> Nick


I can probably stay up long enough, but I'm not sure about the second half of your statement:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

16 more and we go by HVAC

Nick


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Broke 2,000!:thumbsup: 

I am done.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Good night Joe, Tom and all ships at sea.

Nick


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

postwh0res :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Ah, what a beautiful morning. Over 2006 posts in 2006', the sun is coming up, the sky is clear and everyone will be productive, profitable and have fun today. 


Nick

If we only knew who the 1000th and 2000th posters were we could give away Joe's old trailer and his new trailer. Right Joe!

Tom, 1000 posts in thirty days. How many posts per day? This has nothing to do with taxes.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Ah, what a beautiful morning. Over 2006 posts in 2006', the sun is coming up, the sky is clear and everyone will be productive, profitable and have fun today.
> 
> 
> Nick
> ...


Nick I don't know what you're on but it must be some real good stuff:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joseph,

I'm sitting on a chair! 

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Har,har, you crack me up!:laughing:


----------

